
Show HN: Logbuch – A Simple Multi Channel Logging Library for Go - marvinblum
https://github.com/emvi/logbuch
======
marvinblum
Hi HN! I've build a simple logging library for Go because I couldn't find one
that actually logged errors to stderr instead of stdout. This isn't/wasn't
possible with popular logging libraries I used at that time, like logrus for
example. logbuch allows you to configure the output channel for each log
level, provide structured logging and a rolling file appender. It's easy to
extend, so feel invited to contribute.

